# Student Visa 500



## IsuruD (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello Members,

So, I had student visa sc500 (as I received a masters by research scholarship) and as the travel restrictions are there I never been able to make an entry and to start my course(research).
Now while waiting I applied for a PHD scholarship from different uni and got it. Ok whats happening to my visa now. as my previous visa is only for 2 and half years and for phd it needs 3 and half years of visa.


----------

